# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Drukkend gevoel op middenrif

## dianakomen

Ik heb regelmatig last van een drukkend gevoel op mijn middenrif. Dit straalt uit naar mijn rug. Ik heb hier vooral 's nachts last van. Wie herkent dit?

----------


## Sefi

Dat kan van je rug komen. Heb je verder nog rugklachten?

----------


## Suske'52

@dianakomen ,laat je rug maar eens controleren een scan -echo enz.heb jaren met pijnen rond gelopen tot uiteindelijk alles voortkomt rug ( elke wervel is stuk -zowel links en rechts en 2 hernia's - en een chronische peesscheuring in schouder die een brandpijn geeft bij beweging als het vocht vrij komt en druk geeft op voorste ledematen, ik voel mij meestal opgesloten in een korset.LAAT RUG TOCH NAKIJKEN .

----------

